# Pack Attack!!!



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

West Fargo gets a chance against Mandan tonight in the State Class A finals in hoops. Looks to be a pretty decent physical contest. Depends upon who is hitting outside shots I would guess. Could go either way.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Actually it's a pretty good night for sports here....

West Fargo going for a state championship in boys A

Fargo South going for a championship in girls A

Moorhead going for a state champioship in Minn. hockey AA

And all are on TV. :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------

